
Datasette Publish: a web app for publishing CSV files as an online database - simonw
https://simonwillison.net/2018/Jan/17/datasette-publish/
======
simonw
This is essentially a web app that helps you deploy new instances of my
Datasette application
[https://github.com/simonw/datasette](https://github.com/simonw/datasette)
without having to install anything on your own machine first.

I'm using new features of the Zeit API -
[https://zeit.co/api](https://zeit.co/api) \- which makes it trivial to build
apps that themselves deploy other apps. You dynamically construct a Dockerfile
plus associated files, POST it to their deployment API and get back a URL
which will host the resulting container:
[https://zeit.co/api#endpoints/deployments](https://zeit.co/api#endpoints/deployments)

The possibilities with this kind of API are pretty amazing. Here's their
announcement: [https://zeit.co/blog/api-2](https://zeit.co/blog/api-2)

